# Collector quality bearded dragon breeders?



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all I have come back to keeping/breeding reptiles again after a long break!(two kids!!!:whip
Can anyone tell me where I can find some really decent collector quality beardie morphs (dunner, leatherback, silkies etc etc)
It seems that everyone who used to breed when I was last around has given it up or moved on to other reptiles?
It would be better if they are in the South East however for the right ones I will travel!
I have contacted fire and ice with regards to import etc(and i do know how much it will cost!!:gasp: but you gotta pay for the best!)
Just thought I would see what is available here to get the ball rolling!!
Many thanks in advance,
Chris:2thumb:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Contact RFUK member Woodrott. He is the official UK breeder for Fire and Ice. No need to get them from the USA...there already here.


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*thanks*

Nice one thanks for that!!
Chris


----------



## JayLewis (Oct 25, 2012)

DragonMorphs.co.uk are the UKs only breeder to currently be dealing with Dunners. As high and mighty that Woodrott thinks he is, he hasn't even got them.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

JayLewis said:


> DragonMorphs.co.uk are the UKs only breeder to currently be dealing with Dunners. As high and mighty that Woodrott thinks he is, he hasn't even got them.


Would take a Fire & Ice beardie over a Dunner anyday. Dont like the Dunner's - think thay are horrible. The only morph of Beardie i would pay alot for is the Pie Bald. Im not into morphs, but if i was, would use Fire & Ice or WDD.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

JayLewis said:


> DragonMorphs.co.uk are the UKs only breeder to currently be dealing with Dunners. As high and mighty that Woodrott thinks he is, he hasn't even got them.



You come into a forum as a new member and start throwing accusations around of someone thinking they are 'high and mighty'...not the greatest of starts I would think.

Woodrott is a very well respected member of this community and badmouthing him will win you no friends on here.

Your attitude also does Dragonmorphs no favours, as in the way you try badmouth one breeder in favour of another rubs off on the one your supposedly recommending. Not the kind of 'advertising' they would thank you for in my view.

There is also a reason why he would not have them, as he does not breed them, he breeds fire and ice and not dunner. Two completely different lines. If he did breed dunner it would probably be as a personal sideline and not to do with the fire and ice lines. I can't see them mixing the lines in a hurry.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

nicnet said:


> You come into a forum as a new member and start throwing accusations around of someone thinking they are 'high and mighty'...not the greatest of starts I would think.
> 
> Woodrott is a very well respected member of this community and badmouthing him will win you no friends on here.
> 
> ...


Very well said Nic. Woodrott....high and mighty !!! He is one of the nicest and most genuine members on here. His animals, official Fire & Ice are superb quality. To make such an unprovoked jibe at him is quite frankly disgusting and rings of petty jealousy.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nicnet said:


> You come into a forum as a new member and start throwing accusations around of someone thinking they are 'high and mighty'...not the greatest of starts I would think.
> 
> Woodrott is a very well respected member of this community and badmouthing him will win you no friends on here.
> 
> ...


 
you have hit the nail on the head hun
we would never mix a dunner with our lines
i would be a fool to mix a dunner with my lines ive just spent 8 years breeding out the patten so why would i put it back in

these attacks on me i find funny
even more,,,,when dragon morph got a few of our dragons, bred them and tried to sell the babys using our name

never mind the world is full of them,,,,lol lol lol 

i thank every one for there comments,its nice to see all the helpi give is noticed

just checked jays profile,,,and no details,,,i wonder why????

mark


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

nicnet said:


> You come into a forum as a new member and start throwing accusations around of someone thinking they are 'high and mighty'...not the greatest of starts I would think.
> 
> Woodrott is a very well respected member of this community and badmouthing him will win you no friends on here.
> 
> ...



Somehow, I have a feeling this isn't a new member.
:hmm:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling this isn't a new member.
> :hmm:


i dont think your wrong:2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I concur. I think mark is a pompous :censor:

As punishment I think it's only fair your give me your Beardies....


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

JayLewis said:


> DragonMorphs.co.uk are the UKs only breeder to currently be dealing with Dunners. As high and mighty that Woodrott thinks he is, he hasn't even got them.


why would i wont to cock this dragon up with a dunner



















this is one of only a few in the world,,,dunners are common i know of at least 4 breeding in the north west alone


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I concur. I think mark is a pompous :censor:
> 
> As punishment I think it's only fair your give me your Beardies....


 
how meny do you wont???


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*woodrott*

Well as I started the thread I have gone with Mark, I have his contact details to arrange some of his little beauties and ive already got a beardie paid for on its way to Hamms for Dec from Terri the US side of F&I.(ordered before i new of Mark:blush
I have also sourced some others from some European breeders and might look at WDD aswell??
Dunners are of no interest to me!! to be honest I thought I was missing something as I could not see the appeal??
I want top beardies as pets for me and my family first and as a breeding hobby aswell!!!
Thanks all,
Chris


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

woodrott said:


> how meny do you wont???



All of them...he can pass a certain little female I know you have on to me:lol2:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nicnet said:


> All of them...he can pass a certain little female I know you have on to me:lol2:


would that be little amber???
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

woodrott said:


> would that be little amber???
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



lol of course.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nicnet said:


> lol of course.


 
what would you wont with a little dragon like her for????


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

woodrott said:


> what would you wont with a little dragon like her for????



She just sounded gorgeous to be honest and I do like the smaller end of the dragons rather than the big monster ones.


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*wow*

[WOW!!! Enough said I wreckon that answers any doubters!! Iwant the babies from this beauty!!!:notworthy:
Chris

QUOTE=woodrott;10640025]why would i wont to cock this dragon up with a dunner

image

image

this is one of only a few in the world,,,dunners are common i know of at least 4 breeding in the north west alone[/QUOTE]


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pass me the dunces hat but what exactly is a Dunner lol x


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

cjbss9 said:


> [WOW!!! Enough said I wreckon that answers any doubters!! Iwant the babies from this beauty!!!:notworthy:
> Chris



Lmfao I think there could possibly be a looong line of people stood in that particular que.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

brittone05 said:


> Pass me the dunces hat but what exactly is a Dunner lol x



Dunner is a morph of dragon that has odd scales that go in a particular pattern on its belly among other things

The Dunner | Jelas Phat Phibs


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun - I prefer Mark's pic I think - the purity of the lighter colour, no pattern and solid eyes would win me over  xx


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks hun - I prefer Mark's pic I think - the purity of the lighter colour, no pattern and solid eyes would win me over  xx



Personally I prefer their Fire line rather than the Ice line, but would not do for us all to be the same would it.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

cjbss9 said:


> [WOW!!! Enough said I wreckon that answers any doubters!! Iwant the babies from this beauty!!!:notworthy:
> Chris
> 
> QUOTE=woodrott;10640025]why would i wont to cock this dragon up with a dunner
> ...


[/QUOTE]



heres a few more for you


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*stunning*

I think we get it!!:gasp:
Who do I sign the cheque to!!
I will call you tomorrow Mark if thats OK?
I need some more advice on which other breeders beardies I have in mind are going to enhance yours(if thats possible!)
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

cjbss9 said:


> I think we get it!!:gasp:
> Who do I sign the cheque to!!
> I will call you tomorrow Mark if thats OK?
> I need some more advice on which other breeders beardies I have in mind are going to enhance yours(if thats possible!)
> ...


 
call after 7pm as im in work all day


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Call*

No worries after 7 it is!!
Chris


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

OK im sold can pain have them all for free lol :2thumb:
And as the others said dont disrespect a valued forum member who is always there to listen and give help and advice.


----------



## JayLewis (Oct 25, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling this isn't a new member.
> :hmm:


I am pretty sure I am a new member. And I'm sorry for putting Woodrott down, I'm sure he's great at what he does... I shouldn't of even opened my mouth : victory: (Or typed on my keyboard)

Not here to make enemies, sorry for the disrespect. Lets all build a big bridge, and get over it :2thumb:

I accept it was a shallow and dumb comment on my part.

Also, I do not favour DragonMorphs over Woodrotts dragons, I had a personal experiece with Woodrott once, but I will not get into it eh 

Again, Sorry.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

JayLewis said:


> I am pretty sure I am a new member. And I'm sorry for putting Woodrott down, I'm sure he's great at what he does... I shouldn't of even opened my mouth : victory: (Or typed on my keyboard)
> 
> Not here to make enemies, sorry for the disrespect. Lets all build a big bridge, and get over it :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I think it takes alot of bottle to apolgise like you have, well done mate : victory:


----------



## Tommyjoe19 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have leathers silks for sale thanks joe


----------

